# 1800 lumen Cateye tripleshot



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I was approached by someone who had a cateye Tripleshot and the batteries were fubared it was looking a bit battered and he wanted to know if it could be made brighter ..

Well I think He will be pleased with the end result

stripped out all the internals with a view to putting in 3 XRE leds and using the existing driver with a new battery . then it struck me there may be a better way though more costly the plan was for 2 triple 20 mm boards and the carclo 20 mm narrow triple optic and use the centre section for the maxflex and switch

so a couple of 20 mm ish slugs were turned and forced in with some thermal paste the plan was an interference fit and boy is it tight it took quite a bit of force with the vice to get the slugs in



















Next was to machine out the centre a bit to take the maxflex that is tight and only half a mm of wall is left .
then a small block was glued on to the maxflex ready for glueing in the cateye .
then I decided to do away with the stupid frosted cateye lens cover so used it as a template to cut one from 2 mm lexan sheet using the trusty Dremel .










Then it is just a case of wiring it all up and glueing in the maxflex 
the triple stars are thermal pasted to the slugs



















Job done the switch in the front is supprisingly easy to operate and looks cool to me anyways .

He just needs a 14,8 volt battery and will have the brightes cateye but does in now become a double shot 

Total time to do the mod 5 hours easily achieveable with a dremel and soldering iron 
the lathe helped for the slugs

beam shots when it gets dark .


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

very neat job there Troutie,:thumbsup: He's in for a shock when he switches it on compared to his old Cateye


----------



## swampi (Feb 10, 2006)

cant wait, will email you smudge for the battery and charger


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy Crap!!!

Troutie...you're my flippin' hero, dude!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

------->


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Nicely done. 
That's the only use for those cateye triples. Donor bodies. 
Hope to see many more like it being made.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks good Chris.
I'm surprised you didn't wait and put three of Quazzle's triple boards into it, no need to waste space for the maxflex then.

Nice work


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> Looks good Chris.
> I'm surprised you didn't wait and put three of Quazzle's triple boards into it, no need to waste space for the maxflex then.
> 
> Nice work


Ha that did cross my mind but I had the bits in stock so it was a quick turnaround 
for Swampi there .

Odtexas you are correct they make good hosts and have masses of heatsink and surface I bet there are quite a few sat around with dead batteries .

whats that about Ilostmypassword


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw all your bike lights, but it is all the same. Nothing has good light beam for road. When will you to do something with good light beam ?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

pepko said:


> I saw all your bike lights, but it is all the same. Nothing has good light beam for road. When will you to do something with good light beam ?


I dont do roady riding If I can avoid it so have no need for a road specific beam .
a fair few Roadies have Liberators and really like them so I have no complaints .

and you also have your 10 mce beastie is that not good enough for the road.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

my beastie is good for road, but not perfect ... and it is not so nice and small like your bike lights ... I don't have such tools like you ...


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, super nice job!!!!!!!!!!

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Beam shots using the excelent trio mode on Georges new interface.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

holy crap. car head lights!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry Chris, were these triple E's or G's?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> Sorry Chris, were these triple E's or G's?


One of each triple XPG R5 and triple XPE R2


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks like the left side is quite a bit brighter than the right. Is the right side a narrow optic, or was it aimed to the left? The left side looks really good and bright, what optic was used there?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

HuffyPuffy said:


> It looks like the left side is quite a bit brighter than the right. Is the right side a narrow optic, or was it aimed to the left? The left side looks really good and bright, what optic was used there?


Both the same optics the carclo narrow 20 mm triple the left side is the XPE R2 
and both aimed straight forward .

looks real good to me am going to compare it agains a Liberator and if Quazzles triple works well may redesign the lib to take 2 of those units


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, it looks good to me as well, I just don't understand the beamshot (with the XPG on the right I'd expect it to be brighter or floodier than the XPE side). It looks like the XPE with that narrow optic really packs a punch though.

The light is the best cateye tripleshot mod I have seen, kind'a looks like some critter with a button for it's nose.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

HuffyPuffy said:


> The light is the best cateye tripleshot mod I have seen, kind'a looks like some critter with a button for it's nose.


WALL-E's cousin, OWL-IZE.


----------



## Treadly (Dec 5, 2008)

What driver did you use? Is it one driver driving the two sets of lights? If so, how is wired up?

A friend of mine has a Tripleshot that needs upgrading, so I need to know.

Thanks


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Treadly said:


> What driver did you use? Is it one driver driving the two sets of lights? If so, how is wired up?
> 
> A friend of mine has a Tripleshot that needs upgrading, so I need to know.
> 
> Thanks


Yes it is a maxflex 5a driving all 6 leds in series.

You could also use Quazzles new driver integrated triples so would not need a maxflex then you could put in three triples as you would not need the space for a driver .

another way would to try and fit in 2 small buck drivers and drive each triple seperately


----------



## scuba (May 14, 2008)

Hi, just wondering what switch you used on this please as i have just inherited a tripleshot which i will endevour to rebuild like this. Thanks


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

scuba said:


> Hi, just wondering what switch you used on this please as i have just inherited a tripleshot which i will endevour to rebuild like this. Thanks


http://www.jaycar.co.nz/productView.asp?ID=SP0656&CATID=28&form=CAT&SUBCATID=652


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

HuffyPuffy said:


> It looks like the left side is quite a bit brighter than the right.


I had the same impression.

Amazing job troutie, I wish I had such skills.. :thumbsup:


----------



## scuba (May 14, 2008)

Cheers for that


----------

